# Moving south...been a pleasure



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Just wanted to post a quick THANK YOU to everyone in this Southwest subforum. I landed a new job in Columbia SC and we will be moving at the end of the month. I haven't posted as much as I used to last year or so but I have met some really great people here. I really can't tell you how much I appreciate all your help. I moved down to Dayton from Cleveland roughly 4 years ago and it was a rough transition learning to fish streams. I've always fished ponds/lakes and learning to fish the GMR was rough at times but WOW, very memorable. I'll never forget the first time I fished the GMR I literally went through an entire spool of mono and lost countless cranks and hardbaits $$$. I will never say I'm a good river fisherman but I manage to get by now. I can confidently say- it is the hardest, but most rewarding type of fishing there is. 

I feel truly blessed to be moving within exactly 5 mins of Lake Murrary and close to bunch of other great rivers and lakes and I will be taking everything I've learned from you fine people and incorporating it down there. Really can't say it enough, but thanks again!

If anyone has any experience in Columbia SC, fishing-related or not, please feel free to PM or share here. Would love your feedback.

Brandon


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Dang Brandon! Will miss your posts a lot… I have very much enjoyed exchanging "secret "information with you and helping to put you on some fish ...Best of luck to you with your new job and just because you're in another state doesn't mean you can't view this website or still contribute to it! 

I checked it out on Google maps… Looks like you have quite a few large bodies of water and river systems around you so you're still going to be able to continue doing what you love doing with your off time. Congratulations on the new job and please be safe on your trip!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

brandonw said:


> Just wanted to post a quick THANK YOU to everyone in this Southwest subforum. I landed a new job in Columbia SC and we will be moving at the end of the month. I haven't posted as much as I used to last year or so but I have met some really great people here. I really can't tell you how much I appreciate all your help. I moved down to Dayton from Cleveland roughly 4 years ago and it was a rough transition learning to fish streams. I've always fished ponds/lakes and learning to fish the GMR was rough at times but WOW, very memorable. I'll never forget the first time I fished the GMR I literally went through an entire spool of mono and lost countless cranks and hardbaits $$$. I will never say I'm a good river fisherman but I manage to get by now. I can confidently say- it is the hardest, but most rewarding type of fishing there is.
> 
> I feel truly blessed to be moving within exactly 5 mins of Lake Murrary and close to bunch of other great rivers and lakes and I will be taking everything I've learned from you fine people and incorporating it down there. Really can't say it enough, but thanks again!
> 
> ...


don't leave the forum. just post your exploits from out of state. I like reading about the fishing from other places. keep us up to date on what your catching.
sherman


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

9Left said:


> Dang Brandon! Will miss your posts a lot… I have very much enjoyed exchanging "secret "information with you and helping to put you on some fish ...Best of luck to you with your new job and just because you're in another state doesn't mean you can't view this website or still contribute to it!
> 
> I checked it out on Google maps… Looks like you have quite a few large bodies of water and river systems around you so you're still going to be able to continue doing what you love doing with your off time. Congratulations on the new job and please be safe on your trip!!


9- I didn’t want to mention anyone in the original post by name for fear of forgetting a few, but if I would’ve, you would’ve gotten a long, solid mention. You, in particular my friend, can’t thank ya enough. You have been overly generous and I am MORE than certain I never came close to re-paying the favor. Can’t tell you how much I’ve enjoyed it as well. And I certainly plan on visiting this site just as often as I do now. I love all the CC, GMR, LMR threads, fishing pics, random pics, GLSM crappie thread, and tons more that are just flat out fun to look at and read. 

Can’t thank you enough brother but I have no doubt we’ll keep in touch.


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

sherman51 said:


> don't leave the forum. just post your exploits from out of state. I like reading about the fishing from other places. keep us up to date on what your catching.
> sherman


Definitely not leaving but the Out of State subform just ain't the same as this one....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A bit of advice when wading or strolling the banks...they have more than the average non poisonous water snakes down that way.
As has been said, just cause you're moving, doesn't mean you can't stay in touch here on OGF.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

brandonw said:


> Definitely not leaving but the Out of State subform just ain't the same as this one....


I dont think the 'Out of State subforum is for those posting from out of state. There are many here on OGF living out of state that keep in touch and post on all the forums.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

always enjoy you're crappie reports bw...(pun intended) good luck.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Lake Wateree is about an hour from Columbia. Really nice lake and definitely would be worthwhile to check out. We went last spring for crappies, but it’s a really good striper and channel cat lake also. We didn’t do any bass fishing, so not real sure how good it is for them. Good luck on your new endeavors!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

brandonw said:


> Just wanted to post a quick THANK YOU to everyone in this Southwest subforum. I landed a new job in Columbia SC and we will be moving at the end of the month. I haven't posted as much as I used to last year or so but I have met some really great people here. I really can't tell you how much I appreciate all your help. I moved down to Dayton from Cleveland roughly 4 years ago and it was a rough transition learning to fish streams. I've always fished ponds/lakes and learning to fish the GMR was rough at times but WOW, very memorable. I'll never forget the first time I fished the GMR I literally went through an entire spool of mono and lost countless cranks and hardbaits $$$. I will never say I'm a good river fisherman but I manage to get by now. I can confidently say- it is the hardest, but most rewarding type of fishing there is.
> 
> I feel truly blessed to be moving within exactly 5 mins of Lake Murrary and close to bunch of other great rivers and lakes and I will be taking everything I've learned from you fine people and incorporating it down there. Really can't say it enough, but thanks again!
> 
> ...


love ya man still post on outa state please


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

brandonw said:


> 9- I didn’t want to mention anyone in the original post by name for fear of forgetting a few, but if I would’ve, you would’ve gotten a long, solid mention. You, in particular my friend, can’t thank ya enough. You have been overly generous and I am MORE than certain I never came close to re-paying the favor. Can’t tell you how much I’ve enjoyed it as well. And I certainly plan on visiting this site just as often as I do now. I love all the CC, GMR, LMR threads, fishing pics, random pics, GLSM crappie thread, and tons more that are just flat out fun to look at and read.
> 
> Can’t thank you enough brother but I have no doubt we’ll keep in touch.


yup i see you forgot!!! Lmao


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Bummer ! 
Good luck on the new job and have fun exploring for new fishing holes ---- and keep us informed, Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Saugeye Tom said:


> yup i see you forgot!!! Lmao


haha couldn't forget you Tom. Wish we could've gotten some river trips in before I left but oh well. Thanks for everything and all those trout plugs you hooked me up with couple years ago. Keep in touch brother!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Best of luck, but do keep posting!!


----------



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

Did quite a bit of work in Newberry, SC, just off of Murray Lake. It is a nice area with the SE vibe. Murray Lake is best for largemouth and spotted bass. I believe you will be able to find some good crappie and cat fishing as well if that is what you are into. Just get's very hot in summer, like too hot to fish. Good luck with your move!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just post your catches in out of state fishing reports. but feel free to post in any of the other forums. there should be some good saltwater fishing not far away. good luck with you new job. and the best wishes on your move.
sherman


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

sherman51 said:


> just post your catches in out of state fishing reports.


Just post your catches in the "Fish Pictures" thread in the SW forum  I post many Ky fish in that thread.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats! And good luck! Look forward to seeing some southern fish picks!


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

brandonw said:


> Just wanted to post a quick THANK YOU to everyone in this Southwest subforum. I landed a new job in Columbia SC and we will be moving at the end of the month. I haven't posted as much as I used to last year or so but I have met some really great people here. I really can't tell you how much I appreciate all your help. I moved down to Dayton from Cleveland roughly 4 years ago and it was a rough transition learning to fish streams. I've always fished ponds/lakes and learning to fish the GMR was rough at times but WOW, very memorable. I'll never forget the first time I fished the GMR I literally went through an entire spool of mono and lost countless cranks and hardbaits $$$. I will never say I'm a good river fisherman but I manage to get by now. I can confidently say- it is the hardest, but most rewarding type of fishing there is.
> 
> I feel truly blessed to be moving within exactly 5 mins of Lake Murrary and close to bunch of other great rivers and lakes and I will be taking everything I've learned from you fine people and incorporating it down there. Really can't say it enough, but thanks again!
> 
> ...


Best of luck to you, BW. Thanks for your great posts here. Very confident you'll catch more than your share wherever you wet a line!


----------



## Acton Angler (Apr 3, 2017)

I’ll miss your crappie reports, but love SC myself can’t blame you for heading south! Best of luck to ya!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

don't forget the striper, catfishing, and crappie at santee cooper lake. and if your just wanting something to eat the bluegill fishing is great also. the catfishing should be awesome this time of yr. and the crappie fishing is 2nd to none, with some large crappie being caught. and be sure if you get there let us know here about your fishing.
sherman


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Gonna miss your posts. Good luck with the move and new job. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AEFISHING55 (Jan 19, 2016)

Lucky dog! Big crappie country in SC. Have fun!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Post your fish pics in the fish pics thread. Problem solved! Good luck in the future.


----------

